# Poll - SHTF Timing



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When do you think we will see a national or Global SHTF Event


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's impossible to say. Did you see that a large meteor impacted on the moon recently. It could have been us. Ever vigilant.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If "national" is intended to be the U.S., I would not be surprised to see it just before or just after Barack Obama's final days in office. Something about that man does not sit right, and I can't imagine it all fixes itself just because he's on his way out.

I can't fathom what would create a global event, aside from a space rock or massive solar emission. Guessing either of those would be futile.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We prep for what we think probable in our own minds. Everyone will come up short at one point or another. jmho. When it comes is of little matter.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> If "national" is intended to be the U.S., I would not be surprised to see it just before or just after Barack Obama's final days in office. Something about that man does not sit right, and I can't imagine it all fixes itself just because he's on his way out.
> 
> I can't fathom what would create a global event, aside from a space rock or massive solar emission. Guessing either of those would be futile.


I tend to agree w/Kauboy. Something where beebop would declare elections null and void, suspend congress, assume dictatorial powers .........


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of reasons to be suspect of next month.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I believe SHTF to be a slow ongoing process and not necessarily a One Time Event. 

Daily, Weekly, Monthy and Yearly we see evidence of the slow and sometimes quick erosion of our freedoms, livelihood and rights. But I do believe that things are ramping up, but I don't have a feeling about a particular date.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If I knew what SHTF event was going to happen and when, I could make a fortune. 
I prepare for I don't know what and I don't know when. Maybe I am nothing but a 
but a guy walking around in long robes carrying a sign "the end is nigh!" 
I look at prepping as Real Life Insurance. One of these days, I may be able to sell
all my equipment to the next generation of preppers.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been telling family and friends to be ready for something dramatic and historic between now and spring 2017.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> I tend to agree w/Kauboy. Something where beebop would declare elections null and void, suspend congress, assume dictatorial powers .........


hmmm never considered that option. Can he really do that?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Although the president can declare a state of emergency, it would have to be done with the consent of congress or when congress was out for the season. Congress could over rule the call and probably would gathering rapidly after the edict was made. I don't believe that the president could stop the elections if he tried.

As far as a SHTF event goes I believe it has already begun. it is not an "in your face event" just a gradual loss of freedom, Liberty and rights - of which most of the population will accept under the banner of safety. There are no near earth asteroids that are a danger to us in the foreseeable future and the sun is going into a sleep mode so the only thing I am concerned about on the national/international scale is an high altitude nuclear hit from another country or from our own military/security folks. That is most likely to happen when all of the navy and airforce powers are out of the country. So watch what the military is doing and if the last ship is leaving the harbor - stand ready.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> If "national" is intended to be the U.S., I would not be surprised to see it just before or just after Barack Obama's final days in office. Something about that man does not sit right, and I can't imagine it all fixes itself just because he's on his way out.


I like the fact that I don't believe it's in anyone's power to hold off SHTF until his term is over. Don't misread that of course I don't like SHTF I just like the added bonus that he'll get blamed. Because you know people only blame who's currently in charge when something breaks


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In all probability it won't be an all at once event as has been stated. A conglomeration of single things, some seemingly innocuous, others not, coming together in the right order at the right time. I believe those events are already in progress.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The SHTF everyday of my life!!!
Local emergencies are the risks that I prep for.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Between October 20, 2015 and January 1, 2016.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Mish said:


> The SHTF everyday of my life!!!
> Local emergencies are the risks that I prep for.


Is they really?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Is they really?


lol They is!!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Sep 15 - Banks close for 3 weeks. The incident is blamed on hackers from China, North Korea, or Iran
Oct 01 - The grid goes down, along with the internet. This is also blamed on some foreign government
Oct 15 - Facial recognition software is used at relief centers to detect and detain "trouble makers," who are then sent to FEMA detention camps.
Nov 01 - Martial law is declared after the sheeple demand the government steps in to disarm the public
Nov 15 - People take up arms against the gov, "forcing" them to establish a FEMA provisional government and suspend the constitution.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Sep 15 - Banks close for 3 weeks. The incident is blamed on hackers from China, North Korea, or Iran
> Oct 01 - The grid goes down, along with the internet. This is also blamed on some foreign government
> Oct 15 - Facial recognition software is used at relief centers to detect and detain "trouble makers," who are then sent to FEMA detention camps.
> Nov 01 - Martial law is declared after the sheeple demand the government steps in to disarm the public
> Nov 15 - People take up arms against the gov, "forcing" them to establish a FEMA provisional government and suspend the constitution.


You forgot:
September 14 - collect underpants
November 16 - profit!


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

It will happen when God wills it to happen in my Book. I know nothing


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ready and on standby! I really hope wife and I are home when it happens as we are bug in.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Sep 15 - Banks close for 3 weeks. The incident is blamed on hackers from China, North Korea, or Iran
> Oct 01 - The grid goes down, along with the internet. This is also blamed on some foreign government
> Oct 15 - Facial recognition software is used at relief centers to detect and detain "trouble makers," who are then sent to FEMA detention camps.
> Nov 01 - Martial law is declared after the sheeple demand the government steps in to disarm the public
> Nov 15 - People take up arms against the gov, "forcing" them to establish a FEMA provisional government and suspend the constitution.


Interesting,,, May I ask what you're basing this on or are you just playing around? Personally I'd suspect it to go a little slower than your dates although I could see the grid going down from hackers.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Interesting,,, May I ask what you're basing this on or are you just playing around? Personally I'd suspect it to go a little slower than your dates although I could see the grid going down from hackers.


I'm not just playing around, but this isn't something I _know_ for sure either. It's based on a lot of "dots" from a lot of different sources. Some of these dots might be based on bad info. Some of them might not connect, even if the data is factual. Maybe I'm connecting them wrong. The dates could be off by weeks or way off, or it could never happen at all.

Still, it seems to me to be a reasonable possible sequence of events.

It has been widely reported that our grid and other systems are vulnerable to hackers. It's also been reported that we have been under attach by hackers in reality. If I was going to run a false flag operation, I would set it up by letting everyone know we are vulnerable to such an attack. On the other hand, if we are vulnerable, I wouldn't say anything.

I've been looking at videos of the closed WMs. The one in Texas, for example, now has a brand new communications center built right next door. Both the WM and the commo center have big rental portable generators parked outside. I can see the commo center having a backup system, but a portable unit? It doesn't make sense.

It looks like the closed WMs have all installed tons of new cameras covering their perimeters. At least one of them also added barbed wire to protect the roof. Why surround the roof with razor wire 30 feet off the ground? What they hell are they expecting?

Shutting down the web is a no-brainer. I don't think they will shut it down completely, but they need to control the flow of information. What if your only source of information was the big networks news channels? Remember that Iraqi guy who kept saying, "We have throw the infidel forces out of our great country!" while US tanks were parked outside his studio?

Anyway, the info comes from a wide range of sources. I really hope I'm wrong. Maybe I am...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ask me after the next Presidential election. I'll have a much better idea, depending on who we put into office.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

I think we will continue our slow steady decline with a few measurable bumps in the road. I believe we are on the cusp of another "recession" but we will muddle through it like last time. However in 7-8 years I see there being no recovery and a severe depression that cannot be masked by banks and politicians. Hold on folks it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

September 2015 because of personal milestones


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I voted nothing//local only. For something to go global or even national a lot of things are going to have to go wrong or its going to be one of those once in a millennium type of things while chances are pretty darn good for something to happen on a small scale, in fact its almost a guarantee.

That being said I believe the most likely scenarios are natural disaster based or something like a Ferguson/Baltimore Riot. I don't think we're going to war although I could be wrong simply because a terrorist attack can come at any time.

I also don't buy into the mass conspiracy theories about the United States Government, no offense intended for those that do. I simply believe that almost every project undertaken by the Feds is mismanaged, run by stupid/lazy/incompetent people, and in this day in age there would almost certainly be a whistle blower and the media would slop it up and dish it out in full force.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't have my choice to vote for.

1st week of Nov 2016 til Jan 2017. This is the two month period when dip$hit is on his own. Meaning the election has been completed, new president has been elected. So he can do whatever he wants for the next couple months. His actions won't effect any elections and he has a free ride. So get the pen out and executive order everything that he wants with no repercussions. I'm thinking this will be the final straw and the collapse he wants.


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

Funny that we didnt hear about it in the lamestream media, huh?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'm not just playing around, but this isn't something I _know_ for sure either. It's based on a lot of "dots" from a lot of different sources. Some of these dots might be based on bad info. Some of them might not connect, even if the data is factual. Maybe I'm connecting them wrong. The dates could be off by weeks or way off, or it could never happen at all.
> 
> Still, it seems to me to be a reasonable possible sequence of events.
> 
> ...


Why not share those sources so that the rest of us can draw our own conclusions.


----------



## a1madrid (Aug 30, 2015)

September 2015


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't wait for October 4th...


----------

